# In need of 200,000 white adult tees



## joako (Apr 1, 2008)

We are looking for 200,000 white adult blank tees for a client in Haiti. We are based in Dominican Republic... would any supplier have these in stock at low prices??


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

to to china or india for those quantities. www.globalsources.com would be your best bet.


----------



## joako (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks I thought about it but we dont have enough time... 
Well have to sell whatever amount we can get, maybe not the total wanted... they need this asap


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

there is a worldwide shortage of cotton and t-shirts. if you order 200K units you will be first in line anywhere you go.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

joako said:


> We are looking for 200,000 white adult blank tees for a client in Haiti. We are based in Dominican Republic... would any supplier have these in stock at low prices??


@joako I think the folks from Pacific Sports manufacture their products in Haiti. They are a division of Peace Textile, so if you contact them, they may be able to help.

Also check out Summit Apparel in the US, they can handle large production.


----------

